# HTML lernen,aber wie?



## convo (3. Januar 2005)

halloe leute,bin in Sachen Programmierung komplett newbig.
 ich dachte,ich fang mal mit HTML dann,dann später PHP und dann das was ich immer können wollte: VB
 wenn ich lust hab,noch C++,aber das reizt mich noch nicht.

 So,mein Problem ist:
 Ich brauch zu jedem Programm immer ne Hilfe.
 Selbst von Outolook Express lies ich mir die hilfe durch,damit ich es gut bedienen konnte 
 probieren kann ich nicht,wenn ich somit HTML lernen will,dann kann ich gleich aufhören.

 Was ich also brauch:
 brauch eine PDF-Datei oder irgendwas,wo ich von ganz von vorne lesen kann,wie man HTML lernt und alle wichtigen punkte sollten erläutert werden,somit ich die sprache komplett ausnutzen kann.
 Wisst ihr ne adresse,wo ich sowas finde
 Sollte kostenlos sein,wenn nicht,dann bitte anpinnen.

 und wenn wir gleich dabei sind,dann was anderes:
 Welche Programme schlagt ihr mir vor,soll ich dann in HTML coden.
 hab frontpage,wäre dreamweaver besser
 aber eigentlich ist ja das programm eh wurst.. HTML ist ja HTML und da gibt es dann bei frontpage oder dreamweaver keine unterschied,da ich mit der sprache die gleichen möglichkeiten hab,oder?

 oder nennt mir noch andere PRogramme,die HTML können...
 wäre aber egal,oder?


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich finde es gut, dass Du Dich mit der Programmierung befassen willst.
Eine gute Erklärung über HTML findest Du auf der Seite selfHTML. Da stehen viele Beispiele, durch die Du sicher viel lernst.
Was die Programmierung betrifft, würde ich weder Dreamweaver noch Frontpage nutzen, da Du da zu sehr die Möglichkeit hast, alles per Klick zu machen, was Dir aber nicht die Sprache an sich näher bringt.
Du kannst ganz einfach im Editor den HTML Code schreiben und dann als .html Datei speichern und diese dann einfach im Browser öffnen.
Auch wenn es mehr Arbeit als mit DW und FP ist, der Lerneffekt ist dafür für Dich umso größer.

redlama


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. Januar 2005)

> Du kannst ganz einfach im Editor den HTML Code schreiben und dann als .html Datei speichern und diese dann einfach im Browser öffnen.


Naja, angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Editor nicht mal Syntax Highlighting bietet, wäre wohl ein etwas "professionelleres" Werkzeug durchaus wünschenswert.

-> HTML Editor Phase 5.3


----------



## Gumbo (3. Januar 2005)

Erst einmal solltest du wissen, was HTML überhaupt ist. Denn es gibt immernoch viele, die HTML z. B. für eine Programmiersprache halten und daher auch vom „Webseiten programmieren“ sprechen, was HTML definitiv nicht ist. Die Begriffserklärung zu HTML auf Wikipedia ist dort schonmal ganz hilfreich. Dort gibt es auch weiteführende Verweise zu Webseiten wie z. B. zur Checkliste für Webstandards, bei der es ratsam ist sich an sie zu halten.

Weitergehend solltest du HTML unbedingt als Auszeichnungssprache betrachten und daher den Inhalt von der Darstellung getrennt halten. Denn für die Darstellung bzw. Formatierung sind Stylesheetsprachen wie z. B. CSS gedacht.


Wenn du dir die von mir erwähnten Seiten und die dort aufgeführten Verweise unter den „Weblinks“-Abschnitten gefolgt und gelesen hast, bist du erst einmal einen großen Schritt weiter.


----------



## convo (3. Januar 2005)

ja,von selfHTML7 hab ich schon gehört.
 Ich denke,dass ich damit jetzt lerne .
 Gut,einfach im Editor von Windows. 
 Jetzt stellen sich mir viele Fragen,wie das klappen sollte,aber ich werde es einfach mal probieren.
 wenn ich es fertig gelesen hab,dann meld ich mich wieder


----------



## redlama (3. Januar 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Naja, angesichts der Tatsache, dass der Editor nicht mal Syntax Highlighting bietet, wäre wohl ein etwas "professionelleres" Werkzeug durchaus wünschenswert.
> 
> -> HTML Editor Phase 5.3


Ja, da hast Du recht. Das war eigentlich auch mehr ein Hinweis, dass man nicht zwangsläufig ein Tool braucht, um HTML Code zu erzeugen, sondern dass das mit jedem Editor funktioniert! 
Ich benutze übrigens den tsWebEditor, der gefällt mir persönlich am Besten, aber das ist ja eine Geschmacksfrage!

redlama


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Januar 2005)

Hi du!

Leider noch nicht so viel, aber es werden noch mehr, versprochen:

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/html/navigation.php?action=html

Vielleicht hilft es dir ja weiter?
Lieben Gruß und viel Glück beim lernen,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Gumbo (3. Januar 2005)

Gleich der erste Satz des ersten Themas ist falsch:





> Hypertext Markup Language (Abkz. HTML) ist die Programmiersprache, die dafür sorgt, dass Informationen auf eurem Browser dargestellt werden können.


HTML ist *keine* Programmiersprache, sondern eine Auszeichnungssprache. Weiter wollte ich nicht lesen, da nicht einmal auf die Dokumententyp-Deklaration eingegangen wurde – wirklich miserabel.
Im Allgemeinen beschäftigen sie die „Tutorials“ wohl eher mit der Handhabung des HTML-Editors Phase 5.


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Januar 2005)

Ich weiss das es keine Programmiersprache ist, aber sollte man dann immer Auszeichnungssprache schreiben? In einem gewissen Sinne programmiert man da ja schon etwas, auch wenn es nur wirklich Trivialitäten sind. Ich finde es schrecklich das so Kleinigkeiten immer so schlimm aufgefasst werden. Des weiteren befindet sich die Dokumententyp-Deklaration auf selfthtml.
Ich denke nicht das es für einen Anfänger wichtig ist, diese zu lernen und wesentlich zum Lernerfolg beitragen. Vor allem bei einem Anfänger nicht der mit solchen Dinge wohl erschlagen würde.

Und ja, sie beschäftigen sich teilweise mit Phase5. Setz mal einen Anfänger vor eine leere Seite und lass ihn schreiben. Ich bin mal gespannt wie weit er kommt. Sehr viel effizienter ist da das lernen mit einem Editor um auch den Aufbau klar zu machen und danach kann man dann immernoch auf einen normaler Editor umsteigen.

"wirklich miserabel" Mach's bitte besser. Es gibt Menschen die sich wirklich Mühe geben anderen zu helfen. Da sind solche Bemerkungen MEHR als unfair und fehl am Platz!

Manuel


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. Januar 2005)

> HTML ist keine Programmiersprache, sondern eine Auszeichnungssprache.


Das ist, denke ich, allen hier klar. Das Problem ist nur, dass das Wort Programmiersprache ein Alltagswort ist, wohingegen kaum jemand weiss, was Auszeichnungssprache bedeuten soll. Und dann Anfänger gleich mit einem solchen Verwirrspiel abzuschrecken, ist didaktisch äusserst ungeschickt. Später kann (und sollte) man an geeigneter Stelle immer noch genauer auf den Unterschied eingehen.


----------



## webfreak (3. Januar 2005)

Also ich hab HTML mit selfhtml gelernt.. damals war ich in der 5. Klasse und wollte ne hp machen.. also du siehst, da lernen es selbst so kleine Stöpsel wie ich damals.   
Also ich kann das nur empfehlen.


----------



## convo (3. Januar 2005)

das ist cool,wenn du das schon in der 5.Klasse geschafft hast.
 Aber ich muss zugeben: VIEL LESETOFF!
 manche Sätze muss ich auch zweimal lesen,da ich beim 1.Mal zu schnell las oder den Sinn nicht ganz verstand.

 Wie lange hast du dann gebraucht bis du selfHTML durchhattest?
 oder hattest du dir zeit sinnvoll eingeteilt,oder einfach darauf los gelesen
 kannsst du mir eine Stundenzahl nennen


----------



## Layna (3. Januar 2005)

Ich habs auch vor allem über SelfHTML gelehrnt... und durch habe ichs bis heute nicht .
Ich habe damals angefangen damit wie eine GANZ einfache Seite geht (Überschrift, Text, links...), und mich dann Schritt für Schritt zu den komplexeren Sachen durchgearbeitet.
Hinter die vielen Tücken kommt man recht schnell wenn man auf einmal eine tolle Idee hat was man machen will .
Btw... fang GLEICH damit an mit CSS zu arbeiten... ich bin damals zu spät darauf gestossen, was dazu führte das ich jede einzelne Seite ändern musste.. DAS war eine Lektion für's Leben .
Und noch ein Tip wenn du doch mal in einen WYSIYG-Editor wir Dreamweaver oder so reinschaust: der Code variiert von "Annehmbar" bis "Katastrophe", nach meiner bisherigen Erfahrung macht DreamWeaver noch den saubersten. Zum ansehen wie der Code grundlegend aussieht ganz gut, aber als wirkliches lehrbeispiel würde ich das meiste davon nicht verwenden  ;-] .


----------



## Gumbo (3. Januar 2005)

Was ist an dem Begriff „Auszeichnungssprache“ schwer zu verstehen? Wikipedia definiert es im Bezug auf HTML wie folgt:





> Eine Auszeichnungssprache (auch Markup Language (ML)) dient zur Beschreibung von Daten […]
> [Z. B.] lassen sich einzelnen Textbereichen Bedeutungen zuordnen (z. B. Überschrift). Ob ein bestimmter Textbereich durch Kursiv-, Fettschrift oder eine auffällige Farbe realisiert wird, ist zweitrangig und dem Webbrowser überlassen, kann aber mit Hilfe von CSS beeinflusst werden.


----------



## ShadowMan (3. Januar 2005)

Tjoa, da bin ich mal gespannt wie viele Anfänger das verstehen.
Du scheinst es ja nicht mals selbst zu verstehen, sonst würdest du nicht dauerhaft Wiki zitieren, oder seh ich das falsch?! 

Ich sehs genauso wie SilentWarrior und es wird in einem späteren Tutorial verbessert/nachgereicht, versprochen Herr von und zu Gumbo. 

Gruß,
Manuel

P.S. Auch ein Kompliment von mir. In der 5ten Klasse ist es nun wirklich nicht leicht soetwas zu lernen. Nur das Problem ist einfach, dass unsere Gesellschaft immer weniger Zeit hat und auf der Schule hatte man nunmal noch sehr viel Zeit. Wenn ich jetzt etwas lernen will bin ich froh wenn ich einen leichten Einstieg habe ohne das ich mir alles durch riesen Bücher anlesen muss, aber insgesamt ist SelfHTML natürlich perfekt zum lernen und ich denke das sieht keiner hier anders, oder?! *gg*


----------

